# New rider from Ontario



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought id introduce myself here being a new rider and new to the forums. Ive only ridden once in my life and that was about 10 years ago lol. I was horrible at it so I just stuck with my snowblades, but now that I got myself a setup I wanna get into it. My buddy had a pretty good setup lying around and decided to sell it to me for a really good deal so I couldn't refuse . But ya heres some pics of the setup Ill be using this year. I believe the board is a 07 Ride Havoc 156 with Ride LS bindings and Burton freestyle boots. Enjoy.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Good shit brotha always good to see another shredder signing up from Ontario! Got any questions give the Forum a shout and most of the time they can help, or at least humor you with their attempts!


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

Thx brotha! And I will definitely be needing help this season haha, so ill come to the forums for sure if i need some! Ahh where abouts in Ontario do you hail from?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

North Bay... boring area to say the least... that's why I'm heading to BC for xmas break... might be dragging some of my friends to Moonstone in spring theres some other guys in here that shred there so might try and go see them.


----------



## havocRider (Nov 25, 2010)

BC is where its at man! Im actually planning to move there in a couple years with a couple friends. Ive never been but I might be going next spring to check it out living wise and get some boarding in. Ya I think ill be going to moonstone the first day it opens which I believe is within the next couple weeks or so. Gonna get a blue pass tho for this year. Can't wait to shred the hills...well try to at least haha.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Out west is overrated................hahah im just kidding dont worry, I'm from london currently residing in hamilton as well so welcome to shredding bro, i just got hooked last year and went to moonstone a couple times, already got 2 blue trips planned and going to moonstone on reading week in february so gonna be a good year hopefully! anyways dont wanna threadjack here, welcome to our amazing sport and lets get some snow here!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya I'm looking to move out west in 2 years or so once I get all my paramedics schooling done... I'll let ya know how whistler is haha... heard their nightlife is next to none!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice pants! Enjoy the new gear bro, you'll be addicted soon enough!


----------

